# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Trouble with OUT parameters in Postgres

## NeedSolution

Hello I am trying to migrate an application from Oracle to Postgres.. 

One of the parameters is an out parameter.

So I have two parameters Y (IN), and xxx(OUT)

var Y = database.createParameter(name, type, IN, value);

So I have var xxx = database.createParameter(name, type, OUT, null);

I use a command text to 'call nameofstoredprocedure(@Y,@xxx)';

when I run it I see a message parameter XXX is referenced in sql but is an out only parameter..

How do I solve this?  I can't figure it out!  Spent past 4 hours searching online but I'm lost .. Can anyone direct me in the right direction please. 

This is for work so I have just included psuedocode and not included exact names but I can include more detail if needed .

----------

